# somebody help me please? 2001 jetta gls 1.8t makes loud noise in engine when starting it



## jameswilson10456 (Jul 22, 2013)

hey I just brought a 01 jetta gls 1.8 t has 103800 miles on it with 4 speed automatic trans I m having a couple of issues with it first issue is when ever I start the car you hear a loud noise coming from in the engine the noise stays for a few seconds then goes away does any one have a idea what the noise may be second the other issue im having is the driver door controls for the driver window don't work cant roll down the driver window at all with the key or the switch also the trunk release switch and the gas door release switch wont work ether I can open the trunk with the remote or using the key in the trunk lock if any one has any knowledge of these issues can they let me know how to fix please new to forum and first Volkswagen to thanks


----------



## jameswilson10456 (Jul 22, 2013)

the sound I hear sounds like a loud tapping sound coming from the engine then goes away after a few seconds


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

For your window, gas door and trunk, check for blown fuses.

As for the noise, you're going to have to give a little more description... what kind of noise is it (rattle, whine, etc...).


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

*somebody help me please? 2001 jetta gls 1.8t makes loud noise in engine when st*

The noise is most likely the cam adjuster. They clack for a bit then when oil pressure is built they quiet down. May becoming worn, or may have consistent low oil pressure. For the door inop check the wires in the door jam boot and see if they are broken


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

No when i am starting engine there is no sound produce


----------

